# 2006 GMC 2500, WITH SALT SPREADER AND WESTERN PLOW



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

For sale: 
2006 GMC 2500 PICKUP TRUCK, AUTOMATIC. WITH SWENSON SALT SPREADER,




























AND 7.5 STRAIGHT WESTERN PLOW.
READY TO WORK.
42,272 MILES.
ASKING 18,000.00
LOCATED IN MORGANTOWN WV 
CALL 304-598-7374


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

ASKING $14,000.00


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

How much for just the truck? Whats the underside look like with rust?


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

We won't sell just the truck by itself, it comes already set up with the spreader and plow.
The underneath has surface rust on it.


----------

